# What Height are You Reel Mowing Your Cool Season Grass?



## Michael303 (Jun 12, 2017)

I just started reel mowing my *** with my new-to-me JD 180. I've started at 1" but my electric rotary can go about that low so I"m going to start taking it lower.

I'm curious what height other reel mowers are mowing at. Have you settled on a particular height or do you jump around a bit? Do you find it look best or easier to manage at a particular height?


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

For the last couple years I mowed at 3/4". It looked good but I always wanted a lower firmer look. My Caltrimmer wouldn't do well cutting any lower but now with a proper greens mower I'm at 1/2" and hopefully I'll get the look I want.
I know nothing about KBG but how low can you go with it.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Little under 3/4". Tried 1/2" for a couple mows but lawn didn't look as good.

PGR is a must when mowing low imo.


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

Just dropped down to 3/4" and will probably leave it there for a long time. From what I've seen much closer to 1/2" and KBG starts to lose that deep green and good stripes.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

This has always been a struggle for me. The shorter ~1/2" HOC feels so good, but the longer ~1" reel mowed HOC stripes so well and looks so good. I'm currently at 3/4" which is a good compromise, but can't guarantee I'll be there all season.


----------



## Michael303 (Jun 12, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> This has always been a struggle for me. The shorter ~1/2" HOC feels so good, but the longer ~1" reel mowed HOC stripes so well and looks so good. I'm currently at 3/4" which is a good compromise, but can't guarantee I'll be there all season.


How often do you change height and how does the turf handle it?


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

@Michael303, not too often but it happens. The grass handles the small changes well.


----------



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

In Colorado I have been mowing at 1" late last year and the beginning of this year. The last few mows I am at 3/4" and it seems to be handling it really well.


----------



## alpine0000 (Jul 25, 2017)

.7"... My lawn last year didnt like .5", but I killed it off and used a different variety of grass, so I might creep back down to .5" again. I'm going to try .6 or .65" next week and see how it likes that for a few weeks.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

This maybe a silly question but what do you guys do in the fall with leaves? Mulch mow with the rotary? I would think at some point in fall you mainly use the rotary?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Mulch mow with rotary. Then reel mow.


----------

